
Show HN: HN Digest - mobilekid7
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tech.hn.digest
======
mobilekid7
Hello HNers! This is my first post and I'd like to share a little HN reader
app I created for the community. HN has been my main source of tech news and
the place to go when I need some inspiration for quite some time now. What
I've found particularly interesting about the HN community is the wealth of
information and interesting perspectives in the comments of the various
stories. Often when I read a great story, I find myself coming back to the
portal searching for it and going through the comments section once again,
just to refresh them in my head. This was the motivation for creating HN
Digest. I wanted to be able to save stories and comments with tags, so I can
find them more easily later. V1 of the app does just that. I'll be adding more
features to it so please give me feedback as to what you'd like to see in the
app. Thank you! PS: I'm aware there is already quite a few HN apps out there
but none seems to support saving stories and comments with tags.

